# Démarrer un MBP sur USB (Ubuntu)



## BS0D (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Je tente depuis 4 jours de lancer mon macbook pro 4,1 sur Linux Ubuntu depuis une clé USB, et visiblement mon mac ne la reconnait pas au démarrage. 

J'ai essayé le formatage en FAT32 et en Mac OS journalisé, mais rien n'y fait. 
Ca fait plusieurs fois que je réinstalle Ubuntu sur la clé USB et ça prend du temps à chaque fois, donc je me tourne vers vous pour voir si vous avez une solution miracle, ou me dire si j'ai loupé un truc... 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2010)

Ben déjà, ça fait quoi dans "Périphériques et accessoires", ça ? On déménage !

Bon, sur le fond : déjà, pour être bootable sur un Mac Intel, il faut que ta clé utilise  un schéma de partition GUID, ça c'est le premier point. Second point : Mac OS X sur une clé USB c'est en principe bootable, mais Linux, je n'en sais rien. Faudra voir ça avec les spécialistes là où je t'envoie.


----------



## BS0D (25 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, sur le fond : déjà, pour être bootable sur un Mac Intel, il faut que ta clé utilise  un schéma de partition GUID, ça c'est le premier point. Second point : Mac OS X sur une clé USB c'est en principe bootable, mais Linux, je n'en sais rien. Faudra voir ça avec les spécialistes là où je t'envoie.




Merci Pascal. Effectivement j'ai reformaté / repartitionné la clé USB avec un tableau de partition GUID, masi rien n'y fait. 

J'ai lu d'autres trucs en ligne qui disaient qu'en gros, pour booter Linux sur USB sur un mac on pouvait se brosser. Donc je lache l'affaire et je remédie a VMware.


----------



## PokerChichi (17 Janvier 2011)

Il me semble que Mac OS ne reconnait pas les partitions de type extX..


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2011)

Ça, c'est clair.


----------



## BS0D (18 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est clair.



Effectivement j'ai lâché l'affaire, et j'ai compris que ça marcherait pas. J'opterai pour VMWare si besoin est dans le futur et c'est tout 
Merci de vos réponses en tout cas.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2011)

Il doit bien y avoir moyen de le faire  Mais j'ai un peu la flemme :rateau:

Donc j'utilise Fusion, Parallels Desktop et Virtual Box, suivant les besoins et les machines.

On se heurte sur Mac à deux écueils :

l'écueil habituel de Linux et autres *BSD, pour lesquels les pilotes n'existent pas ou viennent tardivement ou ne sont pas très performants (le _reverse engineering_, c'est bien mais c'est un pis-aller) ;
l'écueil moins habituel d'une plateforme matérielle _différente_ et moins commode à manier.

D'ailleurs, je suis bien embêté car je souhaite acheter un portable genre MBA &#8212; le Samsung Series 9 est assez tentant &#8212; et je sens bien que je ne pourrai pas faire fonctionner Linux (encore moins FreeBSD :rateau de manière satisfaisante. Ni sur l'un, ni sur l'autre. Snif...


----------



## BS0D (18 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On se heurte sur Mac à deux écueils :
> 
> l'écueil habituel de Linux et autres *BSD, pour lesquels les pilotes n'existent pas ou viennent tardivement ou ne sont pas très performants (le _reverse engineering_, c'est bien mais c'est un pis-aller) ;
> l'écueil moins habituel d'une plateforme matérielle _différente_ et moins commode à manier.


Alors je te rejoins sur le_ reverse engineering_, c'est beaucoup de temps à passer pour souvent pas grand chose. D'autant plus qu'il faut déjà s'y connaitre... le reverse engineering ça veut souvent rien dire pour la plupart des gens  (je veux dire que c'est pas n'importe quel pecno du coin qui peut s'y mettre, sans porter de jugement).



bompi a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je suis bien embêté car je souhaite acheter un portable genre MBA  le Samsung Series 9 est assez tentant  et je sens bien que je ne pourrai pas faire fonctionner Linux (encore moins FreeBSD :rateau de manière satisfaisante. Ni sur l'un, ni sur l'autre. Snif...



Personnellement je me tournerais vers un ASUS eeePC si j'étais toi. J'avoue que les Samsung série 9 sont tentants, mais niveau compatibilité matérielle pour faire tourner Linux y'a rien de mieux que les eeePC. Moi j'ai pris un *1005PE *et Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition tourne comme un charme -- la condition sine qua non c'était de pouvoir me débarrasser de windaube.
Un petit lien pour voir un peu les compatibilités (celle du 1005PE ici).


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2011)

Oui mais j'ai des goûts de luxe :rateau:

L'avantage d'un MBA (et pareillement, du Samsung) est qu'il est léger comme un NetBook, il a un processeur et une RAM décents, un écran au poil et, très important, pas de pièce mécanique [vive le SSD].
J'ai déjà un NetBook HP, mort (ou comateux) au bout de 18 mois, et ça chauffait, c'était poussif, avec un petit écran etc. J'aimerais quelque chose de mieux. Et comme je ne souhaite pas de W7 et je commence à me lasser de certaines choses, j'ai envie d'un peu de Linux en système principal.

Bon. Cela étant, je suis un peu hors-sujet, là


----------

